# Upgrading Hose Spigot/Bib - Recommendations?



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

My hose spigot is leaking and I want to upgrade it to a ball valve that will allow more water flow into the hose. The hose attached to the spigot in the photo is a 5/8", but I have a 3/4" I am planning to use after upgrading. Does anyone have any advice or product recommendations that will enable me to successfully replace this spigot with a better valve? Also, I have heard that ball valves are at greater risk of freezing in cold weather. Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

All of the ¼ turn ball valve hose bibs I've found have the same ~¼" diameter water passage, regardless of inlet pipe size or connection type, sweat or thread.

My preference on house plumbing is 3/4" Type L sweated copper.

When I also wanted a high flow hose bib, with a larger water passage, I selected one w/ a crank handle.

For a home exposed to freezing temperatures, my preference is an internal shutoff and bleed the pipe dry before it gets too cold. I would always go this route and enable / winterize when required during the cold season. I also had hose bibs inside the above-freezing garage.

They also offer a ~1' long hose bib, w/ the guts inside and the handle outside. I've never tried one of those hose bibs.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

I would strongly recommend getting behind that wall and seeing what setup/space you're working with…connection type (copper/pex/galv steel) and piping size to know what type of connection/adapters, and the spacing behind the spigot. I ordered a 10" length and it hit one of the foundation beams, so had to go back and get a 6".
For freezing, you'll see bibs that have vacuum breakers (anti siphon) on them that will help prevent that.

I really like Furguson plumbing's website as it has a very customizable filtering menu, that will help narrow down what you want- then go Amazon if you don't have a plumbing store locally.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I hear these are fixable 
Prier C-144D04 4", Full Turn Wall Inlet MPT x 1/2" SWT Anti-Siphon Freezeless Hydrant, 4"

Well made here in the usa


----------

